# Start Line Stays... (You Obed People)



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, I have always used wait for anything agility...
When I use stay, I return to the dog to release + I never call them from a stay, esp while in a sit.

So, what are your thoughts on this????

Thanks


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I've use stay only, and stay means you do not move till I tell you the next command or come back to you. 
I do know some that use the waite command like you do, but with my BC's I had trouble with them trying to edge forward in anticpation of the next command so I went to using Stay only.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just tell her to Sit. Sit/Down means stay in that position until I tell you otherwise. Stay means stay and I'll come back to you.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I use sit/down and will occasionally say stay, though I've been trying to phase out the "stay" command. I use "break" to release.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

I use sit/down mostly, or occasionally "wait" (because that was my early training and I sometimes revert to it) and that means stay in position until told otherwise. If I tell a dog "Stay" I will be coming back to release them, I try not to ever call them out of a stay. I try to teach this to students but there are always a few who are either too lazy to walk across the room, or think it looks "cool" to release their dogs from a distance.....or they think it doesn't matter. But those people tend to be the vague unclear trainers anyway. I have a lot less sympathy for their stay issues.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

DunRingill said:


> I use sit/down mostly, or occasionally "wait" (because that was my early training and I sometimes revert to it) and that means stay in position until told otherwise. If I tell a dog "Stay" I will be coming back to release them, I try not to ever call them out of a stay. I try to teach this to students but there are always a few who are either too lazy to walk across the room, or think it looks "cool" to release their dogs from a distance.....or they think it doesn't matter. But those people tend to be the vague unclear trainers anyway. I have a lot less sympathy for their stay issues.



Exactly!!! I walk my butt right back to release from a stay.
Just confused with them start line stays. 
I use wait, but I do get some BC type creeping from my older gal & wanted to start my pup right here also.  

With stays, do you "ever" call them to you from a stay? Never have done competition obed so, am unsure how used, but always thought, you had to return to the dog.

Thanks


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Also, if recall from a Stay, is there a postition only to recall them from?

Table use, wait or stay???? I still have used wait also. I use wait alot. Only stay if doing obed work.....


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> I use wait, but I do get some BC type creeping from my older gal & wanted to start my pup right here also.


IMHO, this is not related to breed at all, it's related to impulse control. I would train impulse control. You might also be getting some vulturing which could lead to creeping:


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I really like the way you guys think!!! 

For me, stay is a serious command and the dog shouldn't move until I come back and use a release word. In competition obedience, I say wait during the recall and stay for the group stays.

In agility, I say wait at the table. I also use a stay hand signal (flat palm toward dog) if I am going to lead out from the table to position for the next obstacle. I used to just use a verbal wait until I incurred a table fault at a trial last year. :-s


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Guardyan said:


> I really like the way you guys think!!!
> 
> For me, stay is a serious command and the dog shouldn't move until I come back and use a release word. In competition obedience, I say wait during the recall and stay for the group stays.
> 
> In agility, I say wait at the table. I also use a stay hand signal (flat palm toward dog) if I am going to lead out from the table to position for the next obstacle. I used to just use a verbal wait until I incurred a table fault at a trial last year. :-s


Ok, this is what I am sayin..... I use wait for everything in agility since you normally do not return to your dog. I had mixed feelings about recalling off the table if given a stay command. I started to do this a few times, even using the hand signal.

I guess over thinking it too much, but I am a obed person in general even though I do not compete. Just want to keep my commands consistant.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

With Bunny, I've added a pat/thump with the verbal for her release. If I walk up and just say "OK!" she holds her stay. Started doing that because when I'm teaching class if I say "OK" I don't want her jumping up  That pat-release makes it even clearer....but that's off a formal "STAY!" If I tell her "wait" she knows there will be another command.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

To work on control at the start line I would thread a light line thru the buckle collar and have someone stand behind the dog holding both ends. When you say "go" (whatever that is for you) they then drop one end of the line so that it pulls thru the collar. I use this alot in OB for dogs that like to chase the dumbell.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Andaka said:


> To work on control at the start line I would thread a light line thru the buckle collar and have someone stand behind the dog holding both ends. When you say "go" (whatever that is for you) they then drop one end of the line so that it pulls thru the collar. I use this alot in OB for dogs that like to chase the dumbell.


Cool idea. 

Yea, know whatcha mean about release work being OK..... Wish I would have used diff since I norm say that OK word in general talk & have pop up dogs, lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I use 'wait' as a command that means my dog needs to stay alert and pay attention cause though they have to remain in place for now, in a bit they need to MOVE!

Rather than 'stay' is a more low level, NO excitement thing cause the dog may need to be there for quite a long (boring) amount of time....

:wild:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I use 'wait' as a command that means my dog needs to stay alert and pay attention cause though they have to remain in place for now, in a bit they need to MOVE!
> 
> Rather than 'stay' is a more low level, NO excitement thing cause the dog may need to be there for quite a long (boring) amount of time....
> 
> :wild:


Woo, thanks for all replies all. I keep hearing start line stays & here I am thinkin, bad me for using wait.

Just making sure with obed people I am doing stays correct. I always return to release.


----------

